# Blue Berry pollination, Florida.



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

50-60 is the going rate


----------



## Joeinthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks @sadler91.


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

I just secured a spot for some bees on a blue berry farm, he needs polinators, I need a spot to park bees..... close to home, a match made in heaven.
It is an outfit I bought used gear from when I first got started.

What are the ins and outs of farmng BlueBerries?

Do they spray? How Bee freindly? Not sure what questions to ask before plopping a bunch of bees down. 
This will be my first out yard and first ag environment exposure.

Before I find out the hard way......


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I have "heard" the blue berry gig is hard on bees. fungicides as I recall.
if he had bees he understands.
Ask him what he sprays the berries with during bloom, and what else is sprayed the rest of the time.
do not put all your hives there maybe a test batch, 1/3 at the most.
if me I would keep the best 2/3 and put the unknown swarms,, older queens middle of the road queens etc there.
if lost it is not going to set you back as much.

GG


----------



## Norcal Mtns (Mar 28, 2021)

Blueberry pollen is not very high in protein, so make sure there are better sources nearby. I do not know the sugar content of the nectar, but would do an Internet search before deciding on how to handle the situation.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Investigating the Long-Held Concerns About Blueberry Pollination on Honey Bee Health.


Many of us know blueberries as the tart and sweet fruit that is mixed into yogurt or made into muffins. Beekeepers know blueberries as a source of pollination income year after year, often right...



www.projectapism.org


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

The big non-organic outfits use malathion to keep pest larva out of the fruit.

Nota fungicide, that is a full on pesticide and will kill bees.


----------

